# Benefits of clomid when ovulation is already regular?



## sunlover72

Hi

My partner and i have been ttc for 14 months now, we have done the SA tests etc which came back normal. And we know my partner ovulates and its pretty regular.

In that time, we have had one BFP.. which turned out to be a chemical.

Shes just come back from the clinic and is being offered clomid.

Ive done a bit of research on clomid, and i know it stimulates ovulation in people who struggle to ovulate, but i also know it can thin the uterine lining (not good for stickability)

Are there any other benefits, other than guaranteeing ovulation that we dont know about?

Thanks.


----------



## FBbaby

You're asking the exact same question that is going though my mind at the moment, so thank you!

OH and I have been trying for 20 cycles now, with one bfp the first one that ended up in miscarriage. In the meantime, we have been referred to the FS, found out that OH SA is not uptimum, but still considered 'normal' and of course, there is my age, 40 in 2 months. My FS has said that as long as I ovulate regularly, there is no real concern about my ability to concieve (as I have done so three times). He didn't suggest clomid, however, I have read that it seems to be a common thing to prescribe when a couple fail to concieve after a certain time before considering IUI or IVF. 

I too have read that clomid wasn't great for 'older' ladies and that it could affect lining AND cervical mucus. I look forward to reading responses.


----------



## CedarWood

CM and lining can be a problem on Clomid. If you do Clomid it is best to be monitored and have your estrogen levels checked and supplemented if needed. 

Clomid is popular in part because you have a higher chance of multiples as well as more eggs being released hence possibly better odds of a singleton pregnancy as well.

An alternative to Clomid is Femara - it does not cause problems with CM or lining. Downside less chance of multiples or more than one egg being released.

Pos side - can possibly give you a better quality egg in women who already ovulate.


----------



## dan-o

I am getting prescribed clomid (hopefully on my next cycle) 
I ovulate regularly, but sometimes a bit early (often CD9-11) 
I have an 11 day LP and we have a MF (count) due to varicocele.

I've been pregnant twice in 2 years, but neither pregnancy worked out.

There are a few reasons my FS has given me, to warrant trying clomid. 
Firstly, she thinks it will extend my follicular phase, to make a mature egg every cycle. Also it may cause hyper-ovulation, so maybe two eggs will mature, to make up for OH's lack of swimmers. In addition to this, she was hoping I might gain a day or two on my LP (quite common apparently). 

I'm going for scans on my first cycle of it, to see if it helps.

:flower:

If not, then it's on to IUI..


----------



## serendippy

Its my partner who has started the thread as altho we will try anything to help things along...im self funding so i ahve to pay for all this. 3 cycles of clomid is gonna cost us £365.00 so i guess we wanna be sure its not gonna be a waste of time and money with me ovulating on my own every month.


----------



## Omi

For older women clomid is sometimes offered as it can help better eggs to mature. Normally the dr will tell you which days to take them on depending on your situation. Generally later on in the cycle will produce less eggs but stronger eggs, more mature eggs which should help in conception. If you take it earlier in the cycle, say days 2-5, you are getting more eggs - which is not what you are looking for when older as you already (usually) have a limited reserve, and many may not be fully matured, i.e. sub rate eggs )) 

The one thing you want to look out for is hyper stimulation, which could be a nasty situation and is just what you might expect from the word. It can be dangerous in the worst of cases but thankfully such serious side effects are rare. That is not to say that some women do not get it - they simply have to stay off it and be monitored that things are going back to normal. 

I.e. you should ideally have scans to check you are responding normally. Having said that, many are not monitored this closely but probably should be.

I have a bit of insight into self medicating with this stuff which is why im chiming in. Some people have no crazy side effects at all. The only thing i had was crazy ovulation cramps (i have them anyway) but to the point it almost scared me - but then i did do it on my own. Crazy but true! hey, desperate times and all that! :) But im unlikely to do it again..

Anywhoo, enough about me, lol...hope that answered your question and rest assured there probably will be some more knowledgable girls who can go into even more detail for you on here (i know a few :))

Good luck, guys!

Omi xxx


----------



## sunlover72

Omi, i dont come on here often..but obviously i have been following this thread

thanks for that post, its both interesting and very helpfull.


----------



## Omi

Oh, forgot to mention that generally the lining only becomes a problem with re-current use. This is why some docs are reluctant to prescribe it for more than 3 cycles although some will stretch for a few months more. Then you would look at having a brake (if you wanted to i guess..i think, many don't at all) due to the thinned lining. 2-3 months should do it etc. But as said, some docs do vary on this. 

So, personally, the lining would not be something i would be worried off hand with, just hope the mrs doesn't turn into a raging monster but with the things we do to be victorious on this journey it might be a small price to pay, lol!

Good to see a guy on here btw - refreshing and inspiring! :)


----------



## serendippy

Omi said:


> For older women clomid is sometimes offered as it can help better eggs to mature. Normally the dr will tell you which days to take them on depending on your situation. Generally later on in the cycle will produce less eggs but stronger eggs, more mature eggs which should help in conception. If you take it earlier in the cycle, say days 2-5, you are getting more eggs - which is not what you are looking for when older as you already (usually) have a limited reserve, and many may not be fully matured, i.e. sub rate eggs ))
> 
> The one thing you want to look out for is hyper stimulation, which could be a nasty situation and is just what you might expect from the word. It can be dangerous in the worst of cases but thankfully such serious side effects are rare. That is not to say that some women do not get it - they simply have to stay off it and be monitored that things are going back to normal.
> 
> I.e. you should ideally have scans to check you are responding normally. Having said that, many are not monitored this closely but probably should be.
> 
> I have a bit of insight into self medicating with this stuff which is why im chiming in. Some people have no crazy side effects at all. The only thing i had was crazy ovulation cramps (i have them anyway) but to the point it almost scared me - but then i did do it on my own. Crazy but true! hey, desperate times and all that! :) But im unlikely to do it again..
> 
> Anywhoo, enough about me, lol...hope that answered your question and rest assured there probably will be some more knowledgable girls who can go into even more detail for you on here (i know a few :))
> 
> Good luck, guys!
> 
> Omi xxx

Thanks for that Omi xx

They have told me to take it on day 2-5 and im to have scans to see if its working and she said they will be able to guage my most fertile days from the scan too. I think at the end of the day it might give my ovulation a boost which cant be a bad thing

Thanks for the posts xxxx


----------



## serendippy

just hope the mrs doesn't turn into a raging monster but with the things we do to be victorious on this journey it might be a small price to pay, lol!

Pmsl the nurse did say mood swings cud be one of the side affects...kinda never mentioned that to me OH lol


----------



## Omi

Lol, Im sure you'll be fine :haha: I even found a special clomid smilie once - it blew it self up, speaks for itself, lol!

Naw, you'll be fine! All the best! xxx


----------



## seoj

Just a thought- but have you tried other supplements yet? My hubby and I both take Fertilaid... and although I haven't gotten prego yet, it's only been 2 good cycles (as his first reversal didn't work)... BUT- when he went in for his 2 mos post surgery check up (after the 2nd surgery) the Dr. even seemed a bit surprised that all looked so good so soon... which gives us hope ;) 

I can't say for sure it was the Fertilaid- but he's still taking it in case! And there are ones for men and women... figured I would offer the suggestion. You cannot take it while your on Clomid- but if you wanted to try something else first...????

GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## sunlover72

seoj said:


> Just a thought- but have you tried other supplements yet?
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!!!

Im just taking a good multivit and my OH is taking pregnacare

But, i hae changed my diet, im eating more veg etc than i have in a long time, partially to lose weight as ive gained a few pounds in the last year or so, partially to improve my swimmers.


----------



## Leeze

Hi there

Have you read about soy isoflavones - apparently nature's clomid and are found in soya milk or you can buy them in health food shops. I've only just heard of them but could be worth trying.


----------



## Kkbaby090

Hi, I am on 100mg of clomid an I have been looking on some sites about it and some people say it is a higher chance of twins or more with a higher dose so I was wondering how high are the chances some of the sites said 8% 9%and 10% does that percent increase with a higher dose or is it the same with them all? And also the 8, 9 and 10% chance is that out of 100 lol I feel so dumb in sorry lol


----------

